# Which type of bit - pelham with rubber or pelham without?



## Haffie (25 March 2016)

Hi, re my other post about if the bit is too small - I'm checking out other bit possibilities because I think I'm going to have to buy a new bit as my other might be too small.

I have a snaffle bit for my pony (I use this when schooling her) plus a pelham bit.  The pelham bit is exactly the same as the snaffle bit; in having metal with thickish joints which lie inside my pony's mouth.  I use the pelham when I'm hacking because I have loose reins - also because if my pony bolts, there's busy roads plus the open train track (she had a panic a while back and was galoping towards the train track!).

Anyway, I have found a pelham bit online that I might buy but it has rubber, instead of being all in metal.  Here is the link:

http://www.decathlon.fr/mors-pelham-brise-caoutchouc-id_8277070.html

Please can you tell me what the difference would be between a pelham all in metal (as close as possible to the standard eggbut bit) and a pelham with rubber?  

Thanks a million


----------



## Shay (26 March 2016)

Some people feel the rubber is warmer and more flexible for the mouth.  Initially the softest possible bit was the rubber straight bar - but with modern bitting solutions that isn't always the case now.  Plus if you have something that chomps on the bit they can actually chew through the rubber.

What strikes me about the bit you have posted is that it is a single joint pelham not a straight bar.  I'm not sure if that is what you are currently using but the single joint can be quite severe.  From your earlier photo it looked like your horse might have quite a fleshy mouth.  If it matches what you use now then don't worry - but if your eggbut bit is a double joint or a straight bar I would suggest thinking twice about moving to a single joint.


----------



## Haffie (26 March 2016)

Shay said:



			Some people feel the rubber is warmer and more flexible for the mouth.  Initially the softest possible bit was the rubber straight bar - but with modern bitting solutions that isn't always the case now.  Plus if you have something that chomps on the bit they can actually chew through the rubber.

What strikes me about the bit you have posted is that it is a single joint pelham not a straight bar.  I'm not sure if that is what you are currently using but the single joint can be quite severe.  From your earlier photo it looked like your horse might have quite a fleshy mouth.  If it matches what you use now then don't worry - but if your eggbut bit is a double joint or a straight bar I would suggest thinking twice about moving to a single joint.
		
Click to expand...


Hi thank you for your reply, please can you tell me what 'fleshy mouth' means?  

I use a single joint snaffle for schooling (she was sold with it) but for hacking ive started using a single joint pelham because i ride with the reins very loose but i am surrounded by busy roads and an open train track.  A while back she got a scare and bolted towards the train track.  I managed to turn in time but we'd crossed through several fields by the time id managed to stop her (this was on the snaffle).   With the pelham, when she gets a scare i can manage her and stop her before she bolts.

Thanks for your advice .


----------



## Shay (26 March 2016)

A fleshy mouth just refers to how thick the lips - and by inference the tongue - might be.  All horses are different, just as we are.  Some have thicker lips than others, some have a thicker tongue.  Some have more room above the tongue and some less.  If you have a horse with fleshy lips they'll need a slightly bigger bit than the string or bit of wood measurement will give you.  But might tolerate more side pressure on the bars of the mouth - although not always!  If they have a thicker tongue you'll need a thinner mouthpiece or a more comfortable or contoured one.  If they have what is called a low port - the space between the tounge and the roof of the mouth - they'll need something more like a straight bar, lozenge or double joint.  If they have a lot of space they might tolerate a single joint better.

But all of this is just a really rough guide.  Bitting is an immensely complex and technical subject these days.  Plus everyone has their own personal preferences.

If the bits you have work - stick with them.  (Just get a slightly bigger pelham!)You'll spend a fortune messing about with different variations otherwise.  If, as things progress, something come up you need to deal with then ask a good instructor - or the Bit Bank.


----------



## Haffie (26 March 2016)

Shay said:



			A fleshy mouth just refers to how thick the lips - and by inference the tongue - might be.  All horses are different, just as we are.  Some have thicker lips than others, some have a thicker tongue.  Some have more room above the tongue and some less.  If you have a horse with fleshy lips they'll need a slightly bigger bit than the string or bit of wood measurement will give you.  But might tolerate more side pressure on the bars of the mouth - although not always!  If they have a thicker tongue you'll need a thinner mouthpiece or a more comfortable or contoured one.  If they have what is called a low port - the space between the tounge and the roof of the mouth - they'll need something more like a straight bar, lozenge or double joint.  If they have a lot of space they might tolerate a single joint better.

But all of this is just a really rough guide.  Bitting is an immensely complex and technical subject these days.  Plus everyone has their own personal preferences.

If the bits you have work - stick with them.  (Just get a slightly bigger pelham!)You'll spend a fortune messing about with different variations otherwise.  If, as things progress, something come up you need to deal with then ask a good instructor - or the Bit Bank.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh i can't thank you enough, that was incredibly helpful, thank you for taking the time to answer . I have the horse vet coming on Wednesday, so i'll get him to take a look in her mouth, re size and thickness etc....  Im in france, so putting this into french will be tricky (i'm scottish!).  Anyway a huge thanks again and i hope you have a nice day !


----------



## Shay (26 March 2016)

You're welcome!  There is a very good pony club book on bitting if you're interested.  You can find it here http://shop.pcuk.org/books-dvd-s/books/the-pony-club-guide-to-bits-and-bitting.html

Don't let the fact its written or pony club put you off - its a good basic guide to which bit does what, how it fits etc.

Good luck  - can't help with the French I'm afraid!


----------



## applecart14 (29 March 2016)

You probably won't want to hear this but I would really suggest that if you have a WB type of horse or something with a fleshy mouth or large tongue   then you go down the route of buying a thinner mouthpiece.  Neue Schule have the tranz angled lozenge pelham, here is the link:http://horsebitbank.com/ns-tranz-angled-lozenge-pelham-62.phtml

I know they are really expensive, but they are so kind for your horses mouth and the metal is 'warm'.  It made a huge difference to my horse.  When the EDT (dentist) came out he told me to stop using my current bit which was a straight mouthed pelham as it was starting to cause calcification in his mouth due to its action.  He then recommended a neue schule snaffle.  I said I couldn't jump a round of fences in a snaffle so he compromised and said to get the tranz angled NS pelham.  I tried it out from the bit bank and the difference with control approaching a fence was amazing and jumping a track and getting in the 'rhythm' I'd been searching for for so long, was soooo rewarding.  I bought it after a short trial and have never looked back.


----------



## Haffie (29 March 2016)

applecart14 said:



			You probably won't want to hear this but I would really suggest that if you have a WB type of horse or something with a fleshy mouth or large tongue   then you go down the route of buying a thinner mouthpiece.  Neue Schule have the tranz angled lozenge pelham, here is the link:http://horsebitbank.com/ns-tranz-angled-lozenge-pelham-62.phtml

I know they are really expensive, but they are so kind for your horses mouth and the metal is 'warm'.  It made a huge difference to my horse.  When the EDT (dentist) came out he told me to stop using my current bit which was a straight mouthed pelham as it was starting to cause calcification in his mouth due to its action.  He then recommended a neue schule snaffle.  I said I couldn't jump a round of fences in a snaffle so he compromised and said to get the tranz angled NS pelham.  I tried it out from the bit bank and the difference with control approaching a fence was amazing and jumping a track and getting in the 'rhythm' I'd been searching for for so long, was soooo rewarding.  I bought it after a short trial and have never looked back.
		
Click to expand...

Hello, thank you so much, i'm very happy to hear all advice!!!!  The bit does look great . I'm riding a haflinger pony and am searching for a bit to use where i ride her with loose reins on a hack but that has strength if she bolts / or to stop her right before the bolt.  I use a plain snaffle for any jumping, schooling.  However, this i will deffo consider this bit When i have a bit more money.  Thank you x


----------



## Tapir (31 March 2016)

A jointed pelham is a bit useless anyway as as soon as you take up a contact, the mouthpiece flexes and any curb chain action is lost. I used to ride our haflinger in a mullen mouth hard rubber pelham and use the same bit on my current cob mare.


----------



## Haffie (31 March 2016)

Tapir said:



			A jointed pelham is a bit useless anyway as as soon as you take up a contact, the mouthpiece flexes and any curb chain action is lost. I used to ride our haflinger in a mullen mouth hard rubber pelham and use the same bit on my current cob mare.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, i will google these today


----------

